# Jack Dempsey wont eat



## giddetm (Apr 30, 2011)

I have a Jack Dempsey that is 7 to 8 inches long in a 40 gal. I got him from LFS after someone did not want him anymore. I asked the gals at the LFS what they were feeding him and they said he had only been there 1 day but had eaten a few shrimp pellets that morning. I have had him for 1 week and it has only eaten a few shrimp pellets and a small amount of flake food. He seems healthy,when I go by the tank he swims up for attention but when I add food he basically ignores it. Any ideas of some other items I can try?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Try giving him frozen bloodworms or mysis shrimp. Not to many will turn that down.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Cichlids like fresh food. Try feeding him small crickets, flightless fruit flies and bits of salad shrimp. One of the best tonics for Tropical fish is a parial water change (20%-30%). Also try feeders (not Gold Fish). Make sure you have some large Corys or a Pleco in his tank to clean up any food left on the bottom.


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

Try some frozen blood worms or mysis shrimp, if he won't eat that(which I doubt he will turn it down) try soaking them in garlic juice a bit before feeding. He's probably stressed from his new surroundings. I never really expect a fish to eat the first day they come home. Be wary of feeding live food too often, a fish can become spoiled very easily and eventually, you won't be able to feed them anything else.
As far as flakes go, I have learned that it's actually pretty common for cichlids to turn down flakes. Try getting him some pellet food, he might like it better. 
I do not suggest getting any kind of catfish to put with your JD, especially a cory cat. A pleco would be able to hold his own if big enough, but Jack dempseys especially are known for their aggression issues. It's best to keep them with other JDs or fish with similar temperments.
Just be sure not to over feed and do your weekley water changes, then there shouldn't really be a need for a cleanup fish.
Keep us posted.


----------



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

In the past few days he has been moved around a few different tanks with different lights, ph, temps, sizes, etc. He is most likely very stressed. I would concider covering the tank with a blanket to black it out for a little while so he can 'reset' so to speak. As far as feeding is concerned I would try a few live crickets, something that will be easy to get and float on the top to trigger a 'feeding responce'. All in all I am sure the fish is fine and will be better in a few short days with the proper care.


----------

